# Facebook page



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

One of the cool things about the Facebook page is that there is the "Events" section that you can actually RSVP for the meetings, that would actually help us a lot to plan in advance. Remember also to share the page and like it, that way we can get to more people (friend of your friends) and eventually have more members. I also need pictures for this. I think this is the most efficient and cheaper (free) way to get new members.

So far we have 22 likes and 12 of those are not related with the club (my family), but that's the way you can spread the DFWAPC logo around... so I hope we can get at least 20 more likes from our active members.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Also If anyone knows the username and password from the old facebook page? I want to transfer the pictures and contact the old members.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

All right, the Facebook page is actually doing good! Hopefully we can hit 100 likes by next week, hopefully we can get the 83 members or people that liked the old page. Everybody please share and like!!! I have been poking my family and neighbors, you can too


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow... facebook search is really bad. Found it by searching for DFWAPC but not dfw aquatic plant club, dallas aquatic plant club, etc.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

MacFan said:


> Wow... facebook search is really bad. Found it by searching for DFWAPC but not dfw aquatic plant club, dallas aquatic plant club, etc.


I think is because of the old Facebook page. It was up at the time I create this one. I will try to edit the name of the page now that the old is down.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Facebook doesn't let me do DFWAPC I can only have on e upper case letter so Dfwapc


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I want to remember all members, the club has a new Facebook page so If you haven't like the page, you won't get any of the messages and club updates, events ... So please like and share the page.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

And we are almost on 100 likes! (99) we need 300 more, I may need to start to hijack family and friends computers. 
sharing the page actually works, I got 4 guys related to a friend that shared the page asking how the club works and the meetings. Free publicity!!! who doesn't like free aquarium "education" and "plants"?

Please like and share! again


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Should post the link as I was on the wrong one...

https://www.facebook.com/DFWaquaticplantclub

Likes aren't really worth much if the people there don't participate. No need to invite people who aren't really interested in it.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

MacFan said:


> Should post the link as I was on the wrong one...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DFWaquaticplantclub
> 
> Likes aren't really worth much if the people there don't participate. No need to invite people who aren't really interested in it.


I almost drove off the road!! Kids don't text or check your email while driving!!!

I understand the no participation part, but every time the club posts a picture or a event that person would get a notification, if he likes one of the beautiful tanks that we may post, that will show on his time line and eventually friends. If we invite a person to check the page and like it (and share it) even if that person doesn't really like the hobby, one of his friend that has no idea that the club exists and probably likes the hobby will see it. 
That's the free, absolutely no cost way to bring new members that by the way the club needs so badly. Our members are being around for too long and some of them don't seen to want to participate 
anymore.
So in my head, "yes " a like is very important. This is the only way that we can put the club logo out here without have to pay a cent.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

MacFan said:


> Should post the link as I was on the wrong one...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DFWaquaticplantclub
> 
> Likes aren't really worth much if the people there don't participate. No need to invite people who aren't really interested in it.


A observation!!! as a club We need more members to participate, disagree, speak their mind, share ideas!!!! I love what McFan posted, because it brings a healthy debate to the table.


----------

